# Kokemuksia Gentoo-palvelimista

## jmz2

Käytän itse Gentoota vain työpöytäkoneessa, mutta haluaisin kuulla kokemuksia sellaisilta, joilla on ollut Gentoo tuotantopalvelinkäytössä pidempään sellaisessa ympäristössä, jossa palvelimen toiminnalla tai toimimattomuudella on rahallisia seuraamuksia (esim. verkkokauppa, keskitetty autentikaatiopalvelin, verkkolevypalvelin, jne.).

Esim. onko tuotantopalvelimen päivityksissä ollut ongelmia Gentoon arkkitehtuurin (mm. baselayout) muutosten takia, tai onko huoltoikkunat venyneet? Jos keksitte jotain etuja mitä olette havainneet binääripohjaisiin Linux-jakeluihin, niin kuulen mielelläni myös niistä.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Yks gentoo serveri ollut puoli vuotta firman sisäisenä sftp/tiedostopalvelimena, ongelmia ei ole kyllä ollut kun en ole muistanut koskaan päivittää sitä. Ja tarkoitus olisi, että kohtapuoliin tekisin myös www palvelimen firman sisäiseen käyttöön gentoosta. Aina käydään kovaaa vääntöä Windows vs Linux (löytyy MS maps lisenssei yms) mutta kyllä se vaan on niin, että IIS ja windows yleensäkkin saattavat jumahtaa muuten vaan  :Wink: 

----------

## Obi-Lan

Floodataan nyt vielä. Tuli tossa viimein sitä updatea vetäessä mielee, että ottaa päähä ku dispatch-conf yrittää defaulttina jyrää yli kaikki asetustiedostot mitä päivitettävään pakettiin liittyy. Eli ei vielä se, että päivityksessä menee tunteja, mutta vielä se, että pitää käyttää ties kuinka pitkä aika kaikkien configien muistelemiseen ja tarkastamiseen. Vois kyllä mennä vähemmällä vaivalla.

----------

## Beinii

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> Floodataan nyt vielä. Tuli tossa viimein sitä updatea vetäessä mielee, että ottaa päähä ku dispatch-conf yrittää defaulttina jyrää yli kaikki asetustiedostot mitä päivitettävään pakettiin liittyy. Eli ei vielä se, että päivityksessä menee tunteja, mutta vielä se, että pitää käyttää ties kuinka pitkä aika kaikkien configien muistelemiseen ja tarkastamiseen. Vois kyllä mennä vähemmällä vaivalla.

 

cfg-updatella voisi varmaan sujua kätevämmin...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-86622-highlight-cfgupdate.html

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

```
# Automerge files comprising only CVS interpolations (e.g. Header or Id)

# (yes or no)

replace-cvs=yes

# Automerge files comprising only whitespace and/or comments

# (yes or no)

replace-wscomments=yes

# Automerge files that the user hasn't modified

# (yes or no)

replace-unmodified=no

```

Mitäs jos noi muuttais "noux" /etc/dispatch-conf.conf:fista   :Wink: 

----------

## jmz2

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> Floodataan nyt vielä. Tuli tossa viimein sitä updatea vetäessä mielee, että ottaa päähä ku dispatch-conf yrittää defaulttina jyrää yli kaikki asetustiedostot mitä päivitettävään pakettiin liittyy. Eli ei vielä se, että päivityksessä menee tunteja, mutta vielä se, että pitää käyttää ties kuinka pitkä aika kaikkien configien muistelemiseen ja tarkastamiseen. Vois kyllä mennä vähemmällä vaivalla.

 

Itse olen käyttänyt vain cfg-update:a, eikä siinä ole ollut muuta ongelmaa, kuin vaiva jonka joutuu näkemään ettei se ylikirjoita itse muutettuja asetuksia.

Mutta olempa joskus päivittänyt työpöytäkoneen palvelinsoftat, ja tuntien käännöstyön jälkeen mikään ei enää toiminut. Käytössä oli silloin tosin ~x86.

----------

## jmz2

Aiheeseen liittyvä keskustelu toisaalla: Why Gentoo Shouldn't be on Your Server.

----------

